# Pigeons Available for Adoption Los Angeles



## michkatz (Mar 24, 2005)

I have about 10 fancy pigeons available for adoption. They were my brother's birds. He passed away due to a heart condition. The pigeons are not in the best situation because we (my family) do not have experience carrying for them. 

I would like to find a new home for them. I have pictures available. 

Please do not expect these birds to be expensive ones for free. They were just my brother's pets that I'd like to make sure have a good home. 

thank you for any help you can provide


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com. I'm very sorry for the loss of your brother. Thank you for your kindness to his birds in finding them a new home.

I'm sure I can make arrangements with my rescue partner, Bart, in Norco to take them in. If you would like to pursue this, please contact me at [email protected], and let's see what we can work out. If you would care to send me the pictures, I can also post them for others who might be interested in adopting.

Terry


----------



## michkatz (Mar 24, 2005)

Thank you Terry - for any help you can provide. I have emailed you pictures and sent you a private email


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Michelle,

I just e-mailed you Bart's phone # .. he's happy to take them in.

Terry


----------



## michkatz (Mar 24, 2005)

*Thank you*

I just dropped off the pigeons in Corona today. I think they will be very happy there. It's a beautiful place with lots of other birds and space.
Thank you for all your help


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for letting us know Michelle. I'm very glad it all worked out. Bart is a total nutcase when it comes to birds .. they will be very well taken care of there.

Terry


----------

